# I'm sick of The Question!



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Inevitably, I get asked The Question by anyone who sees me smoking (unless they know me). I'm sick of it....what the hell is every Joe Blow yuppie a$$hat's problem that they have to ask me that? Are the masses truly that ignorant?

Honestly, I head that single question more times per week than I hear my own name called out. Anyone else mildly annoyed with it?

/rant off


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes, they are. Drives me friggin nuts.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Do they ask "Is that Cuban?"


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

Just tell 'em yes. They don't know the difference anyway.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I bet it makes them really look well upon cigar smokers. I would take a breath and chill. Kinda like asking if it has a hemi. If you choose cigars, you choose the lifestyle that comes with it.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't think it's that huge of a deal... How many people do you see smoking cigars "out?" I don't see that many, so it seems like a natural question to me. Maybe I'm overly outgoing (but I doubt it), but when people ask me about cigars, I'm more than happy to talk about my hobby. I've gotten irritated at a lot of conversations, but I can't remember getting irritated one time about a cigar chat. Eh, maybe it's just me (and apparently Zach!)..


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

pistol said:


> Do they ask "Is that Cuban?"


Yes, and....



Kayak_Rat said:


> I bet it makes them really look well upon cigar smokers. I would take a breath and chill. Kinda like asking if it has a hemi. If you choose cigars, you choose the lifestyle that comes with it.


You have a very valid point there. Maybe I'm steamed over nothing, I just get annoyed hearing that anywhere from 1-4 times a day.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, is it Cuban?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Oh, since it is summer and you are likely smoking while wearing shorts, I thought that this was about your calf implants (as in, "your calves are so well-defined...are they real?"). My bad. 

LOL.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tell them you grow your own tobacco in your crawlspace, and ask them if they want a puff.


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

I don't mind people asking about cigars, I say that if I can convert someone from ciggies to cigars, then thats a very good days work.

I get annoyed if someone objects to my smoking a cigar whilst smoking a ciggarette. I recall in a pub I was enjoying a Monte 2006 Robusto (lovely, really dark wrapper) and some woman tells me to put it out "because cigars are really nasty". 

I refrained from yelling "YOUR STUPID" and just said that I despise ciggarettes in every possible way and that if she wanted me to put out my cigar or move (the pub was empty when she walked in and sat near me) then she would have to learn some manners.

Mostly though if someone object's I'll move away from where they are.

A friend of mine who works in a pub says that he doesn't mind cigar smokers because they only have one or two and that most are respectful, he hated people who smoked ciggarettes because they smell worse (the ciggies, and possibly the people).


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Tell them you grow your own tobacco in your crawlspace, and ask them if they want a puff.


and you are from Arkansas......that always helps.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> and you are from Arkansas......that always helps.


And that your syphillis is clearing up nicely....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> and you are from Arkansas......that always helps.


He doesn't want to admit that .....:r


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Just reply with, "Don't you mean, Habano!"


----------



## HkArmy (Mar 14, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Tell them you grow your own tobacco in your crawlspace, and ask them if they want a puff.


Dat ain't tobacco friend









I figured the question would be "Where do you get Cubans?".


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> Just reply with, "Don't you mean, Habano!"


No it is an "Aye Sum"


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> And that your syphillis is clearing up nicely....


:r


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

So is that really a Cuban though?  Seriously, I think people are always allured by the dark side. There is a certain mystique about it.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

DriftyGypsy said:


> No it is an "Aye Sum"


:r What I was thinking, slight twist, Aye Captan, it be an Aye Sum.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> and you are from Arkansas......that always helps.


Your new avatar is hot, by the way. SORRY to thread jack, I just had to lay that out! :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Silound said:


> Yes, and....
> 
> You have a very valid point there. Maybe I'm steamed over nothing, I just get annoyed hearing that anywhere from 1-4 times a day.


could be worse


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

daniel2001 said:


> I refrained from yelling "YOUR STUPID"


I can't be the only one who found this funny.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> No it is an "Aye Sum"


LOL, I was thinking along the same lines. "No it's an "Ayessohem""


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

 Originally Posted by *pistol* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1043979#post1043979 
_Do they ask "Is that Cuban?"_

Yes, and....

Quote:

 Originally Posted by *Kayak_Rat* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1043991#post1043991 
_I bet it makes them really look well upon cigar smokers. I would take a breath and chill. Kinda like asking if it has a hemi. If you choose cigars, you choose the lifestyle that comes with it._

I think I would go with Ronald Regan's answer.

I can neither confirm nor deny....


----------



## truckinusa (Mar 5, 2007)

I was smoking weed once and got asked a similar question. A smart lady just said "Nice smell!"


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Just say, "I'm not sure what it is. So what are you doing later tonight".


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

Syekick, isn't it Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young? I see you have CS&N :bx


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I get asked "are those blunts" a lot when I'm smoking a Monte Joyita during lunch break. I just  and gives them a :tu rather than :sb here.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Smoked said:


> Just say, "I'm not sure what it is. So what are you doing later tonight".


That is foolish or brutally honest.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

DennisP said:


> I can't be the only one who found this funny.


YOU'RE not.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

PadronMe said:


> YOU'RE not.


:r I love this post! I was thinking the same thing, Y-O-U _apostrophe_ R-E! :tu

But, PadronMe, I have to add, I've got doubts regarding 'the South rising again.' I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Usually they say... that smells good. And I tell them what it is.... then we walk into the local B&M together and pick out a few Cubans and happily smoke them... and sometimes we walk by the local police station to share our latest great find. They ask where to buy some, and I point them to the shop then we skip down the street holding hands and smoking Cubans. Sorry.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

ColdCuts said:


> But, PadronMe, I have to add, I've got doubts regarding 'the south rising again.' I'm just sayin'.


It is from a little North-South bombing war we had on here a while back.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

PadronMe said:


> It is from a little North-South bombing war we had on here a while back.


Oh! Well, that's a different story. Sorry. Go back to what you were doing.


----------



## War Eagle (Jun 8, 2007)

I work part time at a B&M in a college town. AT LEAST once a day someone asks "Ya'll got any cubans"? To which I reply, "No, we sure don't". More than half don't know why. 

And the majority of those just think its cigars that are illegal. The USA has had an embargo against Cuba for ~50 years and its unbelievable how many people don't know it. They just know "cubans" are illegal, but have no idea why.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I like to "get defensive" and ask them if they're trying to get me in trouble. 

"What? you got a friend who's a cop?!"


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Tell them you grow your own tobacco in your crawlspace, and ask them if they want a puff.


I bet you've hear that one a few times hu??


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

War Eagle said:


> I work part time at a B&M in a college town. AT LEAST once a day someone asks "Ya'll got any cubans"? To which I reply, "No, we sure don't". More than half don't know why.


Damn, another OAFC operation!


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Stonato~ said:


> Usually they say... that smells good. And I tell them what it is.... then we walk into the local B&M together and pick out a few Cubans and happily smoke them... and sometimes we walk by the local police station to share our latest great find. They ask where to buy some, and I point them to the shop then we skip down the street holding hands and smoking Cubans. Sorry.


i hate you

:tu


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

This weekend went to a party and you know the kind, cigar smokers and other people who are trying cigars b/c everyone has one. Friend of mine who owns a b/m was talking with a guy about cigars and someone walked up with a cuban. The new guy kept asking him about them, are they better, what do they taste like, all that stuff. The b/m guy towed the party line, the cigars are not better, NC stuff is just as good. As soon as the new guy walked away offered the b/m owner a bbf, needless to say he took it without a second thought.


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> Oh, since it is summer and you are likely smoking while wearing shorts, I thought that this was about your calf implants (as in, "your calves are so well-defined...are they real?"). My bad.
> 
> LOL.


:r:r


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

You mean, "Have you been working out?"


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

carni said:


> i hate you
> 
> :tu


:r
I couldn't resist.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll be in vegas in a couple weeks. How often does the question get asked there?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

is this thread real?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Wow, if folks asking you if its Cuban bothers you, dont apply for a www cigar board moderator position. :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> Wow, if folks asking you if its Cuban bothers you, dont apply for a web board moderator position. :r


:r it doesn't bother me, where do I apply


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

> Usually they say... that smells good. And I tell them what it is.... then we walk into the local B&M together and pick out a few Cubans and happily smoke them... and sometimes we walk by the local *police station* to share our latest great find. They ask where to buy some, and I point them to the shop then we *skip down the street holding hands* and smoking Cubans. Sorry.


I've seen _Canadian Bacon_, I know how you canucks and your law enforcement are. We should just storm Canada and take all your Cuban Cigars. And hot women. But you can keep the metric system. I hate that crap.



Oh, on the actual topic, I've been asked once if what I was smoking was a blunt, and maybe once or twice if it was cuban. The answer was no every time.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Ergh, the blunt question I don't mind for some reason, maybe because I hear so infrequently that it's amusing...but for example:

I'm out sitting on the patio yesterday at my apt complex, and some random guy walks by, stops, looks at me, and says "Hey man, that a _you-know-what_?" To which I reply, "Nope, Dominican" and he proceeds to ask if I have any _you-know-whats_ that I'd sell him, because I smoke cigars, and probably have access to some. At this point, I'm irritated, because yet another person is asking me if I'm smoking something a) illegal here, and b) stereotyped to hell's deepest depths.

Being mildly annoyed, but still a gracious person, I asked him what kind of cigar he likes, figuring I'd be nice and gift him a $2-4 stick and hopefully send him on his way. His response: "Phillies...I use them to roll the green." I about throttled the guy for any number of reasons.

Honestly, if I wanted to be asked that, I'd volunteer to moderate a forum or online community. I wouldn't mind people sending me pictures or cigars or posting asking me if their cigar is a "real one" because I'd be volunteering for the job. That's different from having random ignorant people come up and ask stupid questions or beg for cigars to use as wakky tobaccy paper. That crap just makes me want to strangle kittens.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Yep... I just can't stand it anymore... the Question! I will just have to punch right in the nose the next person to ask me...

_"Excuse me, but are those Bugle Boy jeans you're wearing?" _ :ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> _"Excuse me, but are those Bugle Boy jeans you're wearing?" _:ss


Why yes, they ar Bugle Boy Jeans!

LOL! Now THAT is a blast from the past. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Why yes, they ar Bugle Boy Jeans!
> 
> LOL! Now THAT is a blast from the past. :tu


Some things are better left there. LOL.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I have been asked "the question" a few times and usually reply truthfully. But then again the few times it was asked by family members and close relatives. Wait a sec, my cousin was in the FBI...oh shit!!!!!!:hn


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Some things are better left there. LOL.


True. But that chick driving the red sports car (Ferrari?) was darn hot!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> True. But that chick driving the red sports car (Ferrari?) was darn hot!


CB!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> Tell them you grow your own tobacco in your crawlspace, and ask them if they want a puff.


Not far from how I answer. I tell them it's Icelandic, but don't tell anyone because the secret isn't out yet.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pds said:


> Not far from how I answer. I tell them it's Icelandic, but don't tell anyone because the secret isn't out yet.


MMMMM......Frozen stogies.... :dr


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Silound said:


> Inevitably, I get asked The Question by anyone who sees me smoking (unless they know me). I'm sick of it....what the hell is every Joe Blow yuppie a$$hat's problem that they have to ask me that? Are the masses truly that ignorant?
> 
> Honestly, I head that single question more times per week than I hear my own name called out. Anyone else mildly annoyed with it?
> 
> /rant off


I don't get annoyed. I only disclose that info with guys that I know. Cause if you do tell someone you have CC, then there going to annoy you, to try and get some from you.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

pistol said:


> Do they ask "Is that Cuban?"


to which i reply - *el producto de peru! * that's where all the really great cigars come from these days...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

"Is that a Cuban or are you just happy to see me?"

Robusto?
Toro?
Perfecto?
Belicoso?
Churchill?


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

I always just ask what they are smoking if I see them with a stick. I could care less if it is of Habano orgin.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

^^^ Agreed!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> "Is that a Cuban or are you just happy to see me?"
> 
> Robusto?
> Toro?
> ...


Or demi-tasse if your Irish. :r


----------

